# Sticky  Do you need to do some calculations???



## TNHermit

ought to be able to find the right calculator here

http://www.blocklayer.com/


----------



## Ross

Very helpful thanks!


----------



## LincTex

These are very, very, very handy to have!


----------



## Darren

Welcome back! Good to see you again.

Whoops! Almost older than dirt post. Anyone seen hide or hair of TNHermit?


----------



## po boy

He was on FB up until about a year ago. I've looked for him, but cannot locate him.


----------



## NRA_guy

Kind of related. My brother and I are both retired Mechanical Engineers and we work on cars, mowers, chain saws, and things.

He has been struggling all spring to get a correct belt for a riding lawn mower. It's a 3-blade zero turn riding mower from Sears.

He has gone to Sears and bought the factory belt which didn't fit. He has tried to measure the old belt but V-belt length is hard to measure and they stretch and wear over time. 

He has tried to read the number on the old belt, but it's worn off.

He has ordered belts that are a few inches shorter and longer than the Sears factory belt but they have not fit.

You also get into whether it's a 1/2-inch belt or 3/8-inch belt.

There is no way to accurately measure around the pulleys with a tape measure or rope because of the V shape in the pulleys. And it has a tensioner pulley that complicates measuring.

I have not gotten involved, but I have listened to his griping.  

i told him to just pay some kid to mow his lawn.


----------



## JRHill02

NRA_guy said:


> You also get into whether it's a 1/2-inch belt or 3/8-inch belt.


I went through that on a 16hp Craftsman lawn tractor back in the years when I mowed once a year whether it needed it or not. For the blade or drive belt I would be surprised if 3/8. I do recall that a 1/2" on the blade belt would ride high in the shiv but once worn in and seated fit pretty good. For the drive belt it lasted much longer to find a cogged belt but they were really expensive.


----------



## sweetbabyjane

Tractor Supply has a belt measurer at the belt display. You place your belt on the device and pull down on the handle until the belt is tight, then check the measurement. It is very easy to do, kind of like measuring feet for shoes in a shoe store. We usually buy one belt the size that it measures and then another of the next size just in case...

SBJ


----------

